# New addition - Vaccine, Neuter, and Treat Questions



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I took in the Chi I posted about most recently. The one with the "marking" issues. Let me just say, so far I love him. I was very nervous about bringing a second dog home and I know today is only the first day but he is to die for. I know potty training is going to be an uphill battle, but I am determined. Does anyone believe neutering will help or change his marking issues? I know some swear by it, but I am not sure.

He is a long haired chi, so he will need to be groomed. Probably more as needed rather than regularly, but he currently needs a good grooming (for whatever reason his fur looks fantastic in the pictures, and its shiny but his undercoat leaves something to be desired). Well in order to have him groomed he needs to be UTD on shots, specifically rabies. Now his rabies expired in 2011, so I have an appt for him tomorrow. Should I just get the rabies? Or should I do the distemper as well. I have kinda stopped with Avery, but if daycare asks for it or for some reason he has to be boarded I will probably just have them done again.

Finally it turns out he is a fatty. He will be on a diet as of now. But I am nearly a dog trainer, I want to start training...But I don't want to be making him fattier and seeing as he is a little dog, it won't take much to impact his weight. Any treat suggestions for a fatty?

Also could you see if a dog had luxating patellas? When he stands his back legs are oddly straight...

Ok without further ado, here are the pictures.














This one is blurry but it gives you an idea on his weight


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

No love for my new baby?


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Whether neutering will help or not is a toss up imo. I had a foster who was a crazy humper and outside marker and both disappeared with his nuts but it doesn't do the trick for all dogs like that. Shots I would not do 2 shots together especially in a tiny dog like that, do the rabies and wait on the other. For treats do you feed kibble or raw? If kibble he could just get his daily rations doled out as training treats, mix in some liver pieces or those raw instinct mini bites or similar. Raw or freeze dried mainly meat type treats so he's not getting un needed sugars or carbs. Maybe I missed it, what's his name? How old is he?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nope you didn't miss it. I'm thinking Waylan for his name but I'm not 100% sure yet.

His AKC cert says he was born Sept 25 2009 so he'll be 4 is Sept.

Finally I bought a thing of chicken wings, we will give those a try tomorrow. He puked like 7 times today in the car and when he got home. I think he throws up when he's stressed.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

he is soo adorable!!
love his coloring and his smile!

I have no personaly experience with this, but it seems i have heard more people have sucess with neutering then not.
but like i said-this is just what i have heard from people ive talked to so i really cant be of help.

if it were me, i would probably give just potty training about 2 months before deciding on neutering.

IF after 2 months he is still peeing inside-take carful observation of it, is it alot of urine or just a few dribbles.
if its alot of urine to me that says "Potty training issue" and i would up my efforts towards training. 
if its just a few dribbles, i would highly consider neutering to curb the marking behavior.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking at the paperwork on this boy he has been all over. Never staying in a home for long, we have addresses for GA, FL, NY (at least 2 other homes in NY other than my own). How sad is that? He also has had quite a few different names and I am struggling to settle on one name.

Right now I'm thinking Wren or Ezra...I'm not loving Waylon now that I've started using it.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

First, let me say congrats! He is adorable! 
As far as the neutering goes, my mother has 4 male chihuahuas, all were neutered before puberty and all will still mark in the house when they see fit. Granted the older ones will only do it when a visiting dog comes around. I also have a sister to 2 of her males who is not spayed and she RARELY ever pees in the house. I believe it is determined by the dog and the training/ life style. If the dog is calm and comfortable in the home, I don't think marking would be an issue. Stressed males will probably mark more. 
I have a question about the grooming though, why do you say he will need grooming? My mother's long hair is VERY long hair, but I only need to bathe him every few months and maybe trim his feet hair. Besides brushing to prevent mats, he has no issues. Has your little guy been shaved before? His hair has the look of a coat growing out from a shaving. If so, I would personally just let the coat grow out and keep him brushed.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is such a cutie and it is wonderful that you are giving him a good home. Sounds like the little guy has had a hard time so far.


----------



## Sneakers13 (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats on your new addition. I'm glad he found his furever home


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

RiverRun said:


> I have a question about the grooming though, why do you say he will need grooming? My mother's long hair is VERY long hair, but I only need to bathe him every few months and maybe trim his feet hair. Besides brushing to prevent mats, he has no issues. Has your little guy been shaved before? His hair has the look of a coat growing out from a shaving. If so, I would personally just let the coat grow out and keep him brushed.


I wanted to have him groomed to get him evened out. The girl who had him before me said she tried cutting him and now his hair is completely uneven. But when I took him to the groomer Friday they pretty much told me they would have to practically shave him to even him up. I will not shave this dog. I never knew chihuahuas had a double coat but this boy does and I am not willing to risk his coat by shaving it. So I'm going to give him some time and let it grow in, then I'll have it cut to even it out.



kathylcsw said:


> He is such a cutie and it is wonderful that you are giving him a good home. Sounds like the little guy has had a hard time so far.


Thanks! Didn't you neuter your boy due to marking and some of his behaviors? Did it help?

I have to say so far this boy is a dream. He seems to be quiet when I go to work (well at least the neighbors haven't complained). He sleeps when I sleep. He just spent the entire weekend at my dog training seminar and he was extremely well behaved. I think his only current issue is that he guards things from Avery, that includes me and food mostly...


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Lauren I neutered Buster due to aggressive humping of my cats and some marking. He still humps some but less often and with less enthusiasm than before. The marking improved some too. While it didn't totally fix his behaviors there was some improvement. On the whole I am glad I had him fixed.


----------

